# 20L ShrimpTank: A love story (CRS/CBS/Royal Blue Ti/Yellow Neo)



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Here I will post my triumphs and downfalls as I setup my 20L shrimp tank. Its coming together but still has plenty of work to be done before it gets flooded. I will keep info brief but will answer any questions. This wont be fully fully jumped into until after we move when winters over but i gotta get somethin goin


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice start. Keep us updated.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you slap a black background on there, it'll disguise those filters pretty well. 

May be my favorite way to filter 20Ls yet.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Tyler, i will 

Jake, its coming. Still plenty to do before its running, and after having black backgrounds on 2 of my tanks, the rest will probably also always have it 

To do:
-Shelf (or 2)
-Doors
-Substrate/ Plan scape
-Background 
-Cycle

At first i will probably only have moss, then plant after the move


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Decided to knock out a couple easy things today, cut shelving and grabbed some black posterboard for background... I left more space at the bottom of the cab incase i ever decide to get a can filter but i doubt ill convert over for this tank... So it will probably house big bottles that wont fit on the small shelves. Also... Possible co2 one day in that area? Who knows...










Doors are next on the list


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

Is that many dual sponge filters really needed?
I wouldve thought one or two would be enough.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Needed for filtering, no. 2 would work as theyre rated for 10gal each. I have 4 for surface area...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I believe ive found my wood for this tank . Just not sure how i want it yet... I know id like to keep the right side open for a SS mesh xmas moss bush and feeding/viewing. I also want to add moss or fissidens to one of the upward angles of wood... Slowly but surely! Should be adding doors this week, substrate next weekend


----------



## kubiztzar (Sep 4, 2013)

I like what you've done with the cab so far - the flat black looks great and I really like the juxtaposition of it and the interior woodgrain in the third pic. The new shelving would look good with a coat of black as well, even though you'll more than likely be the only one to really see the interior. Good idea on leaving the open space at the bottom. 

Look forward to seeing what you do with the doors - I say keep it simple with minimal fussing but maybe you could do something unique there considering the diy approach and the time you have. Instead of solid I could even see couple basic door frames with the center portions consisting of ss mesh (this would look great but probably a bit cost prohibitive), minimal-gauge chicken wire or even some black window screen...

And as for the background, is there a tried and true, more preferred method for attaching the black posterboard? I can think of several ways but I assume there is a "standard" for this. 

My only addition might be to add another vertical dw-piece to the scaped side, creating a bit more dimensional cover/depth there and furthering the fissi-attachment possibilities. Diamond black sand would look great and definitely lend itself to the overall aesthetic.

subscribed. look forward to the progress.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

kubiztzar said:


> I like what you've done with the cab so far - the flat black looks great and I really like the juxtaposition of it and the interior woodgrain in the third pic. The new shelving would look good with a coat of black as well, even though you'll more than likely be the only one to really see the interior. Good idea on leaving the open space at the bottom.
> 
> Look forward to seeing what you do with the doors - I say keep it simple with minimal fussing but maybe you could do something unique there considering the diy approach and the time you have. Instead of solid I could even see couple basic door frames with the center portions consisting of ss mesh (this would look great but probably a bit cost prohibitive), minimal-gauge chicken wire or even some black window screen...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments! I also thought about painting the shelves, but i feel if i did that, i would probably just do the whole cab (inside) because itd look even weirder with black shell, black shelves, and pine color interior lol.

Had not thought about framing something for the door because of noise issues. Id like to keep it as quiet as possible and i also have a 1yr old daughter i dont want grabbing at the screens.. It IS a good idea thought for down the road!

For backgrounds im not sure what the standard is either. . I have used blue sticky tack and double strenght double sided tape. The sticky tack might drop the background every now and then (once a month) but i like how its easier to remove/adjust compared to the double sided tape aka super glue LOL.

I shouldve taken multiple angle pics, i did try to worry about all aspects and viewing angles, and im trying to stay away from too much "vertical" because i recently read some "shrimptech" and want to set this up more as a breeder tank, with slight emphasis on aesthetics... Especially for now...



shrimpnmoss said:


> Looking good!


I will print your post out on paper, and frame it above my 20L as inspiration
:: insert "we're not worthy" smiley here ::


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

(2) 9l bags of Aqua Soil Amazonia in route! 

Last thing to do is get the doors on  Should be done this weekend and cycling


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> (2) 9l bags of Aqua Soil Amazonia in route!
> 
> Last thing to do is get the doors on  Should be done this weekend and cycling


Have fun cycling them 😙
I am on my 5th week and still getting 1-1.5 ppm ammonia 😭


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Average time is 4-6wks.. so thats expected. Just gives me time to grow some moss


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Ugh, its driving me nuts that I have to wait on someone else to get these doors going, wish I had the tools and Id be setting this thing up right now... last thing left is the doors! Just ordered some salty shrimp gh+ so ive literally got everything i need except the dang doors :/ oh and some fissidens coming 

First timer ok? Im excited...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Cycling tuesday at the latest.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Used a plate and plastic bag to fill. Dustiest substrate ive dealt with to date!! Last night I couldnt see an inch into the tank. This morning I can see the filters, but not the airhoses connecting them. Hopefully tomorrow its a bit more clear!

Also, im no longer happy with my aquascape as both pieces of wood FLOATED on me!! They sunk instantly in the bath tub, but I guess the few days of sitting around let them really dry out. so they are currently floating at the top of the tank, which means i will have cloudy water again whenever I add the DW back into the mix. I tried to do a water change just to clear things up... but the water I sucked out was clear as well, I said whatever and dumped it back in.


It will take care of itself... Besides the wood, I wont be messing with it much the next few weeks!!

#EverydayImCyclin


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

What par will that beamswork put you at? Awesome start man. Looking forward to this coming together


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

There was just a thread, where a guy tested mine out!!

medium light at substrate and high light towards upper level. 

Yes, I am worried about algae because I wasnt even going to dose this tank with co2 booster as there will just be moss/fissiden

But I think I am going to HAVE to dose co2 just to keep algae at bay. this is correct to think right??

Its a GREAT light IMO especially for the money. I REALLY want to get one for my 10gal RCS tank next but I just want to get this up and going before I blow more money 



-edit-

Found the link, my light is the first one. says PAR 45 at substrate... 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=415522&highlight=


-2nd edit unrelated topic-

See the double head air pump? Its the cheap version. WHY IS IT SOOOO QUIET? Puts the one for double price to SHAME. it is pumping my 4 double sponge filters NO problem, VERY quiet. thats crazy to me. I thought I'd have to have that for 2, and have a completely different airport and split that one for the other 2. Very happy camper.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

*My 20L Shrimp Tank: A love story*

Those aqua culture pumps are great. Good bang for the buck. Is that a single or double bright beamswork? I'm considering that light myself for a 20l but aiming for medium light area

Never mind, just saw its the double bright. Thanks


----------



## kubiztzar (Sep 4, 2013)

The cab and the doors came out great. Really nice job with the whole process here.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks!! Now to get the scape where I want it :/


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Huge water change later... You can see in.

Neither of the woods are sinking, I glued 1 to a tile, and dont think im going to use the other. Might just grow fissidens on the one I glued. have the 2x2 xmas moss bush, and maybe fissidens on the rock?? Will add cholla wood for sure.


















This came today 










And lastly, this doesnt belong here but heres a picture of what will go in this tank.

CRS & Blue Velvets


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

A stubborn piece of wood I tell yai even added a tile and its floating. Guess ill wait a few days and see. Added fissidens. Where would you put this? I was thinking left side, peak facing towards front of tank, rotated towards the center of the tank. Make snse? Like flowing left to right


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I need some scaping help guys!!!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I did a huge 5gal water change yesterday and added bee shrimp gh+, tested it, and it came out perfect! So I did the change.

Question is, I need to do as LITTLE water changes as possible to keep the aquasoil living longer right? (more water changes equals more water buffering for it) ??

So, I this was my 2nd "big" wc, 5g~ each time. I plan on letting it sit for 4 weeks, testing parameters, and then doing one last 5g change with remineralized water.

Does that sound like a good plan? Since only have of my tank technically has the right parameters in it?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Remember... not planting yet. Plan to add cholla wood and even a cholla wood breeding tunnel. Also alder cones and such... I also added another 2x2 xmas moss square figured it grow twice as quick right lol


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

white/brown/black stuff is slowly going away... time for a top off!

FTS, things are growin! Floaters need to hurry up and spread


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

now floating 10 cholla woods  6 will be for a tunnel and the others will be tossed about


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Water is finally getting nice and cloudy!  

#everydayimcyclin


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Checked the parameters for the first time today, not happy with a couple things...

pH - 7.5 *
TDS - 70 **
Ammonia - 2-4PPM ***
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0
GH - 2
KH - 1

* So, whats up with my aqua soil?! Doesnt seem to be buffering down, ive only done (2) 5gal water changes... ?!?!?!

** Is this something I overlooked? Im thinking I need to buy some TDS Up, for some reason I thought the GH+ took care of the tds also?!

*** #EverydayImCycling lol the color is between 2.0-4.0 ppm.

FTS as of today (Thoughts/comments/concerns?)


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is your pH test liquid or strips?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

liquid - api kit


----------



## pseudomugil (Aug 12, 2013)

my api pH liquid test kit was doing the same thing in my tank with aquasoil, it is weird...


----------



## Samsonitius (Feb 11, 2012)

I had this problem a month ago when I bough amazonia. I think ADA has bad batches IMO.

My tank has no lowering affect on RO/Tap water that I had to buy fluval peat.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Water cleared up overnight somehow.. ammonia is now at .5 or so... ill text next weekend and maybe order some shrimps 


Looks lik3 I need peat and tds up


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

What I measured in a 5L casserole that I use to prepare the water for a w/c:

- RO water (TDS: 005ppm)
- After remineralizing to gH 5 = TDS 140ppm
- After remineralizing to gH 8-9 = TDS 250ppm

You have gH 2 and TDS 070ppm, looks like normal to me. Of course, there's no relationship between the two as you can have other stuff in the water besides Ca&Mg to cause a high TDS reading.

You can also use CO2 to lower pH. Provided that you don't go overboard and cause a pH crash or gas the shrimp. I'm putting CO2 but also have surface agitation. Gas exchange is pretty good. I have a higher pH reading than yours. It's somewhere around 8.3 - 8.4. With CO2 I managed to bring it down to 7.2

Don't know about ADA soils or how they are supposed to lower pH. The only way I know you can bring it down is to put some form of acid in the water (organic or inorganic).


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

What remineralizerr u using??

I am trying to keep crs, so a gh of 8-9 wont be acceptable...

Recommended: "PH: 6.2 – 6.6 KH: 0 – 2 GH: 4 – 6 TDS: 100 – 180"


Ah! So why is my gh lower than it should be? Im guessing if I can bump up the gh the tds WILL raise, so I was right in thinking it would raise tds. I use RO water and remin with Satly Shrimp gh+, I follow the directions and test my 5 gal jug which comes out right...

And theres freakin fleas already somehow... oh well. Added more floaters, got some good root systems in there now..

The tank looks completely different from the pictures now. I can see everything clearly like the first day. I just tested again and its at about .5-1 ammonia. WAY lighter green than the last test. I am def. going to retest maybe wed. and the next weekend


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't know who is putting out those numbers. Recommended for what? I'm keeping CRS for about a month now in gH close to 18. Due to my mistake in dosage and one expired gH test.

They're doing fine. It's hard to count them all but they grew a lot since I got them. Don't know if they will breed in such high hardness but they surely live quite happily.

I'm slowly lowering hardness now.

I'm using off the shelf stuff to remineralize since there's no LFS selling shrimp products in my country. I'm not comfortable to order products over the internet just to put some labeled epsom salt + gypsum mix in the water. I don't do many pictures with the cans and bags of products I buy 

One really good product that's worth the money and shrimp go nuts over it is cyclop eeze. Get that stuff! It's the only stuff I managed to find in an LFS, way overdue it's warranty. Still works 

My "remineralizer" recipe is as follows:

- 1 part epsom salt = Mg
- 2 parts gypsum (CaSO4) = Ca
- 1 part dehumidifier refill (CaCl) = Ca
- 1 part JBL Aquadur (it's a hardness corrector for cichlids) = Mg+Ca+Trace (optional)
- 1 part montmorillonite (green clay) = Trace 
- 1 part blue clay (local product sold in naturist shop as purifying clay (snake oil)) = Trace

1 part could be a tea spoon or a bucket. Although I use a small dosing spoon from the SW food. It's really small.

That's about it.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Shrimpery says

Temp: 68-74°F
pH: 6.0-6.6
TDS: 80-180
KH: 0-2
GH: 4-6

And for that exact reason, they can live in gh 18, but that doesnt mean they will be happy and reproduce in those conditions... 

Is cyclop eeze food? Thats what im finding on google..

Once I run out of my remin I may try yours out, just depends on how easy those things are to find


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

Epsom salt is sold at the human or vet pharmacy. 
Gypsum or "plaster of paris" is used for molds and various wall repair mixtures.
I use this as a Calcium Chloride source. Needs to be kept in a sealed container as it draws moisture from the air.
I found montmorillonite packaged as green clay at a naturist shop. It's used as a facial mask to remove fat deposits from skin.

Yeah, cyclop-eeze it's food. It has lots of astaxanthine which is overall a good substance to have. Also improves color. Look it up.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Will do!

Its been 1 month since flood today, ammonia tested at 1ppm :/ Oh well at least its not cloudy anymore  

Did I say I started dosing liquid co2? I have. lol


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Half panoramic shot after dosing the tank with some API quick start










for a low level shrimp nerd like myself, id say I keep a good stock of things I need for my planted tanks


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

TankYouVeryMuch

are you remineralizing every time you add water?

I find what works for me is to only remineralize when doing LARGE 50% or more water changes. Any other time its pure RO water.

otherwise. looks good. curious to see how things progress for you!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Well I did 2 top offs with straight RO water..

and my parameters are a little lower than id like now (posted above)

So from now on I will be topping off with remin'd RO


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Ammonia hit 0 right in time...

I know. I kinda went a different way... Just means Ill have a blue velvet only tank  Still plan on adding CRS though...

((first set of pics, theyll get better))

Day 1:


































Thanks for checking in! Come back as there will be more updates and photos! It's been almost 24hrs and no deaths ((new tank, i was expecting anything)) If I come home from work tomorrow and all are still alive, I will feel comfortable enough to add my (1) CRS that I have lol.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I like pictures... ok?

Waiting for my CRS to come out of hiding and will net it up and drip acclimate it to the 20L


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I figured id get some love from people who knew me from when I joined... oh well I now this can be a quiet place.

Very Very soon I will have CRS and CBS on the way! Then maybe some more yellows depending on how they breed for me


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Today I added 8 s-ss crs and 2 oebt. I also have 5 crs and 5 cbs in the mail 

What? Pics later? You know it.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

The best I could get for now


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Apologies! Those are not OEBT, they are Royal Blue Tigers


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking good man, nice shrimp! You're not worried about your CRS/CBS interbreeding with the Royals?


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lovely!!
I'm jelly. Lol


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

mjbn said:


> Looking good man, nice shrimp! You're not worried about your CRS/CBS interbreeding with the Royals?


Thanks! And no, I want to see what theyll look like!! If I dont like it, I will take the tigers out and place them with the blue velvets I have...



CheyLillymama22 said:


> Lovely!!
> I'm jelly. Lol


 Thanks! Better pics to come


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Shot this in 1080... we will see how it comes out

http://youtu.be/qLUPiq6dQDA


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Had a full grown yellow neo die yesterday :/ wasnt milky, but it almost looked like a yellow rili! the middle of the body turned completely see through...

Checked params and everythings fine, no shrimp are acting strange, maybe it was just an older shrimp!? Will be watching this tank closely for next few day...


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I enjoy all the pictures!


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Keep it up! I like seeing how tanks with mixed shrimp species work out  I'm considering a CRS/CBS colony


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Well the cbs and crs will only make more of the same...

I want to see a CRS(orCBS) x Royal Blue Tiger


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Coming along very nicely! Keep me in mind when you're overrun with pretty tibees!


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Well the cbs and crs will only make more of the same...
> 
> I want to see a CRS(orCBS) x Royal Blue Tiger



If that is the case it sounds about perfect for me! Can't wait for Christmas when I start collecting my supplies lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

So any luck breeding the royal blues?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

No 

Tons of tiny crs and cbs and the yellow neo's are breeding like crazy, but thats it.

They are both still alive though, so... hey! lol.


----------



## Trigger334 (Oct 24, 2013)

Great idea, I've never seen so many sponge filters used in one set-up, but hey, it looks like it's working quite well. I just started a 20 gallon long and have one sponge filter with a pre-filter hooked on to the HOB filter. I have a half a seasoned sponge on it right now wit half a new sponge. I was able to cycle my tank in little over a week! roud:

What was your thinking with all the sponge filters? The shrimp?

Creative idea

Here's my tank I've got started.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=574306


----------



## yeswaitnosorry (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, where are the photos of the shrimplets? Subscribers want to see.:icon_bigg


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Trigger334 said:


> Great idea, I've never seen so many sponge filters used in one set-up, but hey, it looks like it's working quite well. I just started a 20 gallon long and have one sponge filter with a pre-filter hooked on to the HOB filter. I have a half a seasoned sponge on it right now wit half a new sponge. I was able to cycle my tank in little over a week! roud:
> 
> What was your thinking with all the sponge filters? The shrimp?
> 
> ...


I honestly stole the idea from SomeWhatShocked He has a 20L with the same filter setup, and I fell in love. A 20g only needs 2 small filters, but ive learned that 4 puts more oxygen in the water, and there is TONS of grazing room since I dont want to go plant heavy in the tank, I want the shrimp to be easily visible! Thanks for the comment - i will try to stop by and check out your tank 




yeswaitnosorry said:


> Well, where are the photos of the shrimplets? Subscribers want to see.:icon_bigg


I have a few actually but I will try to get some more today - stay tuned!!


----------

